# Blood in male rats urine? help!



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the second day my rat has had blood in his urine. I'm not sure what it is from, he is eating and drinking perfectly, also his stool is normal. I'm going to take him to get neutered in the beginning of Nov. when he will be 3 months. I was told just to keep an eye out on it and if it continues more than 4 days to get him checked out. Has anyone had this problem with their male rats before? What could it be? Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> This is the second day my rat has had blood in his urine. I'm not sure what it is from, he is eating and drinking perfectly, also his stool is normal. I'm going to take him to get neutered in the beginning of Nov. when he will be 3 months. I was told just to keep an eye out on it and if it continues more than 4 days to get him checked out. Has anyone had this problem with their male rats before? What could it be? Thanks


Its called a urinary tract infection most likely. Unless he's had a bad fall recently, then it could be internal bleeding, but UTI is most likely. You will need a vet visit and some antibiotics to fix him up.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with my dog, it will not go away on it's own. You have to take him to the vet because it can spread up the urethra and infect his kidneys which is fatal. Also it is mildly painful to go to the bathroom with a UTI so get them to the vet as so as you can.
http://ratguide.com/health/urinary_renal/urinary_tract_infections_lower.php Some information on UTI in rats.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

okay thank you. so as long as i get him to the vets asap there's no chance of it being fatal? i would be so heartbroken


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

No he should be fine once you get him treated.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Took him to the vet today, he does have a UTI, doctor found no lumps or stones. Sooo glad about that! Total vet bill was $52.69 not bad at all for my little guy! Doc prescribed Albon Liquid for him 10 days 0.2 CC once a day. Pretty happy Gilon is going to be okay


----------

